# Any hope for a runt who isn't growing?



## Jenson (Jan 29, 2008)

This poor little guy is from my litter of 10 Standard Rex. The other 9 are all big, healthy kits. This one is just not growing, he gets fed on his own everyday, he has pellets, hay, dried grass, porridge oats, banana...but he just doesn't grow and now he is starting to lose his fur. He doesn't get picked on, he's the biggest personality of the bunch, he just doesn't grow. He's such a sweet little thing, but I'm starting to lose hope. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know of anything you could really do, but I wouldn't get my hopes up. I have never had this happen with any other than dwarf breeds, but at a guess I would say he hasother problems that just being a runt, especially if he has been getting the special feedings and such.


----------



## Jenson (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, if it wasn't impossible I'd think he was a peanut or something! He's just so tiny and weak. It's really strange, because he's so happy and bouncy, he eats plenty. Poor little thing. He just seems to be wasting away, but I don't want to put him to sleep because he looks so happy doing his wobbly little binkies.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2008)

Although we are most familiar with the dominant achondroplasia in dwarfs, there are many known dwarfing genes that can affect any number of body systems. These mutations can also occur in large breeds.

Pam


----------



## trailsend (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing the main thing - making sure he gets fed lots and on his own so nobody can boss him around. This is always difficult. In two of the litters that have been brought to me, one Holland Lop mixes and another Mini Rex, there was a runt, in both cases they were only half the size of their litter mates, and they both survived and are still half the size of their litter mates, but healthy. Although I know often they do not thrive - there is hope that he might be just fine, just little!


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

i just thought i would add a personal experiance

not sure if you remember izabelle, but i had her for about2 months, if that. at age 2 months she stopped growing, and she too had problems with her fur.

in the end, she passed away, i would simply call it failure to thrive.

but there were other factors, for instance, she had an astrex coat, which may have caused her fur loss, and she also (i am rather sure) came from inbreeding (i think it may have been brother and sister. . . so genetically izabelle wasn't perfect

just thought i would put in that i have experianced this before too


----------



## Jenson (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys, he passed away this morning.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sorry.... (please don't think it's anything you did wrong...)


----------



## Jenson (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks. I think he tried his best, bless him.  He was so happy last night, he had his usual dinner with me and some banana, then I gave him a cuddle and put him back with the others, he was doing little binkies and darting about. At least he went naturally and I didn't have to put him to sleep.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad he was with you and with his litter when he passed....versus having gone on to another home and not knowing them as well.

I bet he knew he was well-loved even during his short little life.

Peg


----------



## Lias_ark (Jan 30, 2008)

So sorry. It is tough wen they fail to thrive.


----------



## polly (Jan 30, 2008)

:hug:Jenson that sucks. Kudos to you though he wouldnt have lasted nearly that long with another breeder


----------



## Jenson (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Feels really strange without him tonight, I keep thinking I've forgotten to bring him in for his feed then remembering. I brought the next smallest one in the litter in for some love instead!


----------



## SkyScraper (Jan 31, 2008)

That is horrible, Bless his little happy heart:runningrabbit:Run Free little rabbit


----------



## Flashy (Feb 2, 2008)

:hug2:


----------



## BSAR (Feb 8, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Although we are most familiar with the dominant achondroplasia in dwarfs, there are many known dwarfing genes that can affect any number of body systems. These mutations can also occur in large breeds.
> 
> Pam


Achondroplasia happens in humans not animals. It is a form of dwarfism in humans.


----------



## BSAR (Feb 8, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Thanks. I think he tried his best, bless him.  He was so happy last night, he had his usual dinner with me and some banana, then I gave him a cuddle and put him back with the others, he was doing little binkies and darting about. At least he went naturally and I didn't have to put him to sleep.


That is sooo sad. Bless you and his soul. ray::bawl:


----------



## Spring (Feb 8, 2008)

Achondroplasia is the most common dwarfing gene in rabbits, as well as humans. It's not just humans who have it . Just to clear it up hehe!


----------

